# Schools in Dubai-foundation level



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

hi there, hopefully theres someone out there that can help me. I am moving to Dubai next month, and have a son who will be 3 early next year. In theory, he should therefore start school Sepetember 2010 (at Jess Arabian Ranches anyway)

Heres my problem! All the schools have rediculous waiting lists!!

I am concerned that my son isnt going to get a place at this particular school, and my concern is that theres no point in moving to arabian ranches if the schools full.

is there ways to get around this? ie jump the que?
Do some companys 'hold' places so to speak?

any help would be much appreciated!


----------

